# Hooking up Reciever without a Cable Box



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

This may sound really basic but I've alwards just plugged my coaxel cable into my television so now that I have a Yamaha RXV665BL Home Theater Receiver there isn't a hookup/port/thingy to plug coaxel cable into. I wanted to get everything hooked up prior to getting and paying for HD from from the cable company. I eventually plan on getting a DVR. What can I do now to be able watch new televison set minus running coaxel cable to set?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

You need to connect the coax cable to the TV, not to the AVR.

To get sound through the AVR from the TV, you have to run an audio connection from the TV to the AVR. Older TVs have analog red/white stereo outputs. Modern TVs usually have a digital optical audio output, which is also called TosLink.

When you use a cable box, you can connect its video output to the TV and its audio output to the AVR.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, with the 665, when you get a cablebox, you'll just connect it via hdmi to your AVR and then your AVR to you TV, also via HDMI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I've seen lots of posts by people having problems using HDMI from DVRs through AVRs. I don't think lossless audio is being transmitted by cable companies, anyhow, so a non-HDMI digital audio connection should be fine. If HDMI works, though, use it.


----------



## AirForceChief (Mar 14, 2010)

Fishing more wires behind the wall doesn't appeal to me. I think it is best to call the cable company and get HD and the DVR installed.


----------

